# What Computer game should I buy? Battlefield or Call to Duty



## lopsidedbunny (Jun 18, 2011)

What Computer game should I buy? Battlefield or Call to Duty or Modern Warfare or other


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 18, 2011)

Battlefield Bad Company 2 and CoD MW 1 && 2 are all exceptional games. BFBC2 has more depth, CoD are more spectacular. You can't go wrong with any of them.


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Jun 18, 2011)

thanks


----------



## tommers (Jun 19, 2011)

Depends what you want.

If you want something with a modicum of self respect and if you want to be able to look at yourself in the mirror ever again then buy battlefield.

Seriously.  CoD is fucking shit for 14 year olds.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 19, 2011)

battlefield or modernwarfare i say.
call of duty annoys me somewhat.

dave


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 19, 2011)

tommers said:


> Depends what you want.
> 
> If you want something with a modicum of self respect and if you want to be able to look at yourself in the mirror ever again then buy battlefield.
> 
> Seriously.  CoD is fucking shit for 14 year olds.


 
Na, they're great fun. They're just not as in-depth. Perfect if you only have half an hour here or there to play games.

And the spec-op missions in MW1&2 are some of the best fun to be had when playing split-screen.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 19, 2011)

kained&able said:


> battlefield or modernwarfare i say.
> call of duty annoys me somewhat.
> 
> dave


 
Er, dave, modern warfare _is_ Call of Duty.


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Jun 19, 2011)

Bought Battlefield bad company 2 and it failed... My letter to steam...

I just bought a computer game called "Bad Company 2" as a part of the battlefield series. My game kick me off for no reason I've started to play the single person game and I get to "the Snowblind" stage and at the end of it I'm kicked off three time. I can't play the multilayer version as it ask me for my serial number. So I put in the serial number system the game say that the serial number is being used (i.e. me!) I try to play the Vietnam game on the game and again the request for serial number and again the same result. I try to log on to the EA account and it say it's already being used but don't recognise my password. I've looked into my e-mail account and there's nothing there.

So a complete system and game failure.... If not resolved soon I might request my money back I only had it for one day! I played about five levels last night and this afternoon refuse to play in any shape or form.


----------



## tommers (Jun 19, 2011)

To be honest I was just being controversial.  soz.

Cod is alright, I just found that I was always angry when I played multiplayer and was laughing when I played battlefield.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 19, 2011)

I never really play online tbh. Seems like too steep a learning curve and too great a time commitment.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 20, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Er, dave, modern warfare _is_ Call of Duty.



only in the same way that a ferrari is a fiat though.

dave


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 20, 2011)

Modern Warfare by a long way.
Multiplayer - PC - unbeatable.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 20, 2011)

CoD multiplayer is for people on hardcore stims. It's mental and far too arcade for me. BC2 is a thinking mans game and, imo, far superior to CoD if you play with a good squad.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 20, 2011)

It depends on the type of game-mode.
Play with one life, no-radar Search and Destroy game and you really need to think.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 20, 2011)

Actually, the only mode I like in MW2 is the third person one. The others are just far too random. Too much luck of the draw. Plus the bullet mechanics are crazy. No travel time and very little spread.


----------



## Pingu (Jun 20, 2011)

I play BFBC2 and various COD games and if pushed to choose right now iwould say.. COD black ops.

well looking forward to BF3 and maybe even MW3 but some really nice maps in black ops and less hacking kiddie wankers due to the ability to run managed servers than in MW2


----------



## tommers (Jun 20, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> I never really play online tbh. Seems like too steep a learning curve and too great a time commitment.



Nah, get online with us.  You'll be fine.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 20, 2011)

Is everyone here PC-gamers?

If so, what's the multiplayer like on MW2?


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 20, 2011)

Xbox 360 here. I imagine it's pretty much the same though, manic, crazy, 14 year olds with perks coming out of their ears just waiting to "pwn" you. Not very teamwork focused.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 20, 2011)

It is exactly that.
Fuckin' kids - there should be a ban.

Anyway, I just ordered MW2 and Battlefield Bad Company 2 (both were on sale) on the PC.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 20, 2011)

They really do need to learn that stabbing someone is not done with a lightning slash from 3 feet away. A proper knife kill requires you to sneak up on someone and stab them in the back of the head.


----------



## tommers (Jun 20, 2011)

Ugh.  Stop talking about it, it makes me sad.

That whole double shotgun thing.  The ladder of killstreak rewards.  The endless missile strikes, harrier attacks, AC130s...



Battlefield has proper vehicles!  Classes that actually do different things!  Points for helping out team mates!  Destructible houses!  Huge maps, with mountains!


----------



## sim667 (Jun 21, 2011)

No-ones ever online for battlefield sessions lately


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 21, 2011)

Should have my TV situation sorted soon, will be backing kicking ass on Bc2!


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 21, 2011)

All you have to do is PM me and if I am home I'm always up for some war!! Good news about the telleh KE! You going to spoil yourself with a new mic?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 21, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> All you have to do is PM me and if I am home I'm always up for some war!! Good news about the telleh KE! You going to spoil yourself with a new mic?


 
Hehe nope I spoke to my doctor partner and she said that cos Kav can hear me fine you might need your ears checked.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## sim667 (Jun 21, 2011)

WAR!!!

Not around this weekend as im going to be scaling superfence so i can throw faeces at bono  , but certainly the weekend after  (i finish working wednesdays and evenings til september next week too..... w00t!)


----------



## tommers (Jun 21, 2011)

I was on tonight... loved it, it was great!


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 22, 2011)

That was a hardcore game for sure! I got 24 combat pins, 4 dogtags and 46 kills!! They were a good team though, the kept pushing us back but damn we tried 

I'm going to be around a lot until the end of July as I am going on holiday and need to save as much as possible.


----------

